# Dancing Caribe



## discuspro (Jan 23, 2004)

I just drained a bunch of water in my 70gal., because the water needed changing. I have two 7" Caribe together in there. The original temp of the old tank water was about 80F, the water I replaced it with was around high 60's to low 70's. I just knoticed they started to dance around each other in a circular motion. I'm concerned, though, because they are doing this but they also try to bite each other. They do get some bites in here and there, making thier fins become frayed and I see some scales flick off from time to time. I don't know if they are both male or both female. Hopefully they are one female and one male. I have turned off the lights and put a blanket around their tank so they have no light because I don't what them to kill each other if they would. On the other hand they could just be getting ready to mate. I am raising the temperature back to 80F again because they didn't do this before. Has anyone breed redbellies or caribe and have knoticed this behavior?


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

how long have they been together?. two is always a dangerous # when it comes to P's.


----------

